# Photoshop cs5 & mutirip color management question



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everyone
I own a diy dtg printer based on epson 2200 and i use multirip and photoshop cs5.
Recently i had to change the printhead, after that, when i print from photoshop using the multirip print cue i am getting wrong colors. When i print the same image directly from multirip everything seems to be ok.
The only thing changed on my pc is the graphics card driver, nothing changed in photoshop.

I emailed multirip support but i got no reply....
i dont know what to do, i have tried several settings at photoshop but none of them worked
Any help will be much appreciated 

Here is a sample print









Thank you in advance
Simon


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone....?


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

cmos said:


> Anyone....?


Well am I seeing that the black channel is not printing at all in the first two color swatches?
The pic is not great so trying to see what was up with the cmy is kinda tough. Although it looks like the Cyan is also off but again could be the pic

is this correct?
scott


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

did you recently installed any other rip application ?


----------



## InkThreadable (Jul 23, 2011)

Make sure your designing in a CMYK page setting in photoshop as using RGB will cause incorrect colours


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

InkThreadable said:


> Make sure your designing in a CMYK page setting in photoshop as using RGB will cause incorrect colours


...O.K.....I am not disagreeing with you at all......but...I have read it was the other way...you can't send a CMYK profile to the RIP or it causes isues.
I know I had tried that once and it was funky ( using cmyk profile in CS).

...?...or is this RIP dependent...depending on what RIp settings you have for the color profile interpretor

Scott


----------



## InkThreadable (Jul 23, 2011)

I could possibly be wrong, but he printer uses CMYK inks. I'd give it a go see how it comes out


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

@ zanone No other software was installed, the only thing changed while my old printhead was out off order is my graphics card driver.

@ shughey Yes you are correct, i managed to output black from photoshop but then blue was too dark, almost black

@ InkThreadable I have tried both cmyk and rgb mode for my designs with similar results.

I am sure that this is a software issue, but i cannot understand if this situation is caused from photoshop or multirip.... I had the same problem when i started to print from photoshop but Mark from multirip fixed it via remote session, now its more than 10 days since i emailed them and still no response


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

cmos said:


> @ zanone No other software was installed, the only thing changed while my old printhead was out off order is my graphics card driver.
> 
> @ shughey Yes you are correct, i managed to output black from photoshop but then blue was too dark, almost black
> 
> ...


 
I use multi rip...I will see if I can find what it is...not saying I will but will give it a try.
So...you get correct colors from Multi Rip but not from Photoshop. Must be one of the settings in the menu in the print from app.......

By the way you do have your color management turned off correct.....when you print from photoshop.
Scott


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

PM DAguide. That's Mark. 
For now turn off color management in PS. Print / RIP in RGB. Try Adobe 19xx, or Adobe RGB. Check cart config in MRGP.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Simon,

It's been a long time since I have heard from you. Never got an email, but I have been at a trade show and are just getting caught up.

Let's review what you said has happen. You are stating nothing has changed on your computer... only a new print head and graphics card. You are using the same settings that you have used from printing from Photoshop since you have gotten the RIP. The black is very weak from Photoshop, but prints fine when using the Print From Application in the RIP. Is this correct?

If so, here is what we can tell. If the RIP prints correctly when using the Print From, it seems that the RIP is installed properly and working correctly. The artwork from the Print From and the Print To (i.e. Photoshop) still require the artwork to be processed the same way if you select the correct settings. So the potential corrective measures are either in Photoshop or the settings you are selecting in the Advanced window (i.e. drop-down boxes). So you will need to take screen shots of what your color management settings are in Photoshop (both the Color Settings window under Edit menu and in the Print / Print Preview window as shown below) and the Print To settings. For a reminder in what the Print To settings should be, here is the info from the MRGP web page - MultiRIP GP: Direct-to-Garment DTG RIP Software for Epson Printers. 

Click here to view the MultiRIP GP Layers Guide - an explanation of all the different layers available in MultiRIP GP.

This will help us point you in the right direction. 

The other thing I would suggest printing the artwork from Microsoft Paint or save the file as a PDF and print it from Adobe Reader. This will help determine if the issue is related to your Photoshop. If none of these steps correct the issue, then we are going to need a print file from the PowerRIP HotFolders (located on in the printer folder on the C:\Drive).

Mark


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Mark
At first i have to state that I sent an e-mail at [email protected] at July 10, i can see it now in my sent items.
Secondly, yes you are correct (i changed the driver not the graphics card)
I will try your suggestions this afternoon and i will post the results,
Thanks


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

I used these settings in PS without success, i printed from ms paint without success also


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Uninstall the RIP and reinstall the RIP. Here are the instructions - [media]http://www.multirip.com/manual/MRGP_Uninstall.pdf[/media]. 

Then verify that you are using the correct settings for a CMYK only print in the Layer Type field that are listed on this link - [media]http://www.multirip.com/manual/MRGPLayers.pdf[/media]. 

There has to be a reason why after several years of working properly, it all of sudden is not.

Mark


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

shughey said:


> ...O.K.....I am not disagreeing with you at all......but...I have read it was the other way...you can't send a CMYK profile to the RIP or it causes isues.
> I know I had tried that once and it was funky ( using cmyk profile in CS).
> 
> ...?...or is this RIP dependent...depending on what RIp settings you have for the color profile interpretor
> ...


This depends on the RIP, but I'm pretty sure that Multirip (the brand stated by the OP) will accept CMYK. The trick is making sure that all devices on the chain are "seeing" the same picture. Using RGB is prettier on screen but useing CMYK in the creation stage puts you in control of the conversion.

Looks to me the PS could be sending black info as CMY only and MR is interpreting. Look to see if "Rich black" can be found in the transfer function of PS. Make sure the output profile matches with what the RIP requests.


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont see any links Mark....


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Simon,

Not sure why the links did not stay. Let's try it one more time.

Video on how to uninstall the software.

How to Upgrade / Uninstall MultiRIP GP dtg RIP Software - YouTube

Video on how to install the software.

How to Install MultiRIP GP Direct-to-Garment dtg RIP - YouTube

Click here to view the MultiRIP GP Layers Guide - an explanation of all the different layers available in MultiRIP GP.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Simon,

The other option if you have a second computer is to download the trial version of the software and install it on another computer. Print the file from the second computer. This will help eliminate that the issue is not tied to something specific on the computer since you changed something on it.

In tech support - especially with dtg printing, it is all about eliminating variables. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Mark, ill do the install/uninstall and it this wont work i am thinking about formating the OS and reinstall Win XP, so we can start again from a fresh base


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

If you are going to reformat the operating system, you should try to remove the validation if this is the last computer that you validated. Here is the instructions for this:

How can I remove the validation from one computer and put it on another computer or put it back into my account? Also used before reformatting a computer's hard drive. 
PDF Answer | Small Video | Large Video

The operating system needs to allow for a TXT file to be written to the MultiRIP GP folder on the C:\Drive. This requires the folder to have Read / Write permissions for it work.

Mark


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

I uninstalled and reinstalled Multirip and everything looks fine now.
I also uninstalled some stuff that got installed along with the new display driver (nvidia ntune etc)
Thanks for your help


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. Best wishes,

Mark


----------

